# Copier mes comptes mails iPhone sur mon iPad ?



## gibey (16 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède sur mon iPhone plusieurs compte mails dont 2 professionnels. J'aimerai pouvoir consulter également mes mails sur mon iPad, mais y a t'il un moyen, à partir de mes sauvegardes iPhone  icloud de transférer les paramètres des comptes mails sur mon iPad ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2015)

Le plus simple serait de configurer ces deux comptes sur ton iPad, non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, il faut regarder dans les paramètres de synchronisation des iBidules dans ta version d'iTunes.

Si elle y est, tu fais une synchro des comptes mail depuis le Mac.

Mais dans les dernières versions d'iTunes cette option a disparu.

Seule solution alors : recréer tes comptes sur ton iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juillet 2015)

Je suppose que le monsieur a eu ces comptes configurés par le services informatique, que celui ci n'autorise pas les appareils perso type iPad et que le monsieur veut passer outre... J'ai tort?


----------



## adixya (17 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suppose que le monsieur a eu ces comptes configurés par le services informatique, que celui ci n'autorise pas les appareils perso type iPad et que le monsieur veut passer outre... J'ai tort?


Attention, attention, le niveau de condescendance atteint des niveaux critiques !!
Alerte ! Alerte !


----------



## gibey (17 Juillet 2015)

Un peu de tendresse dans ce monde de brut ne peut pas faire de mal ;-)
J'ai pu trouver une partie de mes paramètres pro pour les mettre sur mon iPad... Mais mes paramètres doivent être incomplets car même si je peux lire et envoyer des mails, lorsqu'ils sont consultés sur mon iPhone, ils restent non lu sur mon Outlook pro et sur mon iPad [emoji29]


----------



## gibey (17 Juillet 2015)

PS : le monsieur c'est un prestataire externe car je n'ai pas dans ma boîte des agents possédants des compétences informatiques, donc je bricole...
Autant dans ma précédente boîte j'avais eu un responsable informatique efficace, là ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Juillet 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Attention, attention, le niveau de condescendance atteint des niveaux critiques !!
> Alerte ! Alerte !


????? Quelle condescendance ??? Je disait, sur le ton de l'humour qu'à mon avis il cherchait à contourner une règle de l'entreprise et qu'il n'était pas en mesure de configurer son iPad avec les paramètres pro qu'il ne possède pas car réservé à son IT... Apparement j'ai vu juste vu les réponses ci-dessus...


----------



## gibey (18 Juillet 2015)

Moumou : tu as raison sur le fait que je n'ai pas tous les paramètres, mais pas sur la notion d'autorisation car je l'ai [emoji6]
Mais les paramètres transmis par le prestataire externe ne marchent pas...


----------

